# Paura fifissima



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Ho lasciato i liquidi a Pupillo, quelli della e-cig.
Poi pettegolandia pupi, mi ha fatto la cronistoria di quando glieli ha portati in ufficio.
Man che guardava le provette e i vari bottiglini con aria assolutamente dubbiosa che faceva battute tipo.
Mi avvelenerà mica?
Chissà cosa ci ha messo dentro.
(ammetto di avere avuto voglia di allungare le basi dei liquidi con lo sputo al posto dell'acqua distillata ma mi sono trattenuta)

Morale.
Mi è appena arrivata una mail da lui.
Testo.

_Ciao principessa bellissima, sto fumando ora il royal. Ma sei bravissima.
Coma stai?_

Mi si sono rizzati i boccoli in testa.
Risponderò con un simposio sui liquidi e-cig e di quanto io sia brava a fare il piccolo chimico così lo ammorbo/annoio e non mi risponde.












Vedo foschi motel all'orizzonte.
Devo resistere.



Epperò cazzo.
E' anche un mese che non trombo.
Insomma.
Nel senso.
Almeno prima, quando avevo un amante almeno due volte al mese  lo facevo.



Abbattetemi


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

gli ho risposto.
Un simposio sulla sigaretta elettronica e i liquidi. E aromi di qui, aromi di là.
Sembravo una maestrina.
Poi alla fine..
Io vado bene, e tu?

Perchè mi sento come se stessi facendo una cazzata immane?
PERCHE'?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stai facendo esattamente quello che hai sempre saputo che avresti fatto
Cazzata o no è quello che ti fa stare bene

Avete giocato un po' di giorni al gatto con il topo. Vi siete divertiti?




E adesso......































Motel:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

No no fottiti!
Mi sta rispondendo!!!
E mi sta pure dicendo che da quando sta fumando i miei liquidi non ha più toccato una sigaretta.





aiuto...
Ora tiro una martellata al pc....


paura....
salvatemi dal facocero.
E' un facocero.
Io non voglio...
Devo depilarmi.
Ho il culo flappy.
La tosse.
Il catarro.
Anche gli occhi cisposi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7697 ha detto:
			
		

> No no fottiti!
> Mi sta rispondendo!!!
> E mi sta pure dicendo che da quando sta fumando i miei liquidi non ha più toccato una sigaretta.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## sparta_cus (15 Marzo 2013)

Beh, per tirarti un po' su dopo la malattia, credo che un po' di sano sesso non possa che fare bene!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Mollatemi.
Si sta beando di quanto bravo sia con le sigarette. E di quanto buono sia il mio royal.
Poi Sbri scusa, ma tu sei la fedele e dovresti parteggiare a prescindere per la moglie di Man e per Mattia,m quindi non devi ridere. Per un cazzo.
Cosa c'è da ridere, eh?
Minchia mi ha di nuovo risposto.
Paura.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7697 ha detto:
			
		

> Devo depilarmi.
> Ho il culo flappy.
> La tosse.
> Il catarro.
> Anche gli occhi cisposi.


ù

Che gnocca!! :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7702 ha detto:
			
		

> Mollatemi.
> Si sta beando di quanto bravo sia con le sigarette. E di quanto buono sia il mio royal.
> Poi Sbri scusa, ma tu sei la fedele e dovresti parteggiare a prescindere per la moglie di Man e per Mattia,m quindi non devi ridere. Per un cazzo.
> Cosa c'è da ridere, eh?
> ...


Altro che mollatemi..
mollagliela tu!! :mrgreen:

perchè ti trattieni?
avevi deciso di chiudere non per illuminazione divina di fedeltà o sensi di colpa vari, ma solo perchè non ti stimolava più..se ora lo fa di nuovo, a prescindere dal motivo, non vedo perchè dovresti castrarti.
però devo dire che questo trattenersi e nascondervi l'un con l'altro e tirarvela e roba così magari vi aumenterà la voglia da morire....quindi fate pure, gattoni


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2013)

Bo.

Io, senza sesso, uno che mi piace e si propone...
Uhm.

Bè.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Marzo 2013)

ecco Man in gran ritorno!!


p.s. anche io vorrei provare i tuoi "intrugli" da fumare :smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra;bt7706 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco Man in gran ritorno!!
> 
> 
> p.s. anche io vorrei provare i tuoi "intrugli" da fumare :smile:


Gli intrugli dobbiamo fare un bel giro perchè c è anche AnnaB che si diletta ed è la chimica migliore ! Nel 3d delle ecig ho postato una ricetta secca. Fra poco svapo il nocciolato che ho fatto ieri.

Paura


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7707 ha detto:
			
		

> Gli intrugli dobbiamo fare un bel giro perchè c è anche AnnaB che si diletta ed è la chimica migliore ! Nel 3d delle ecig ho postato una ricetta secca. Fra poco svapo il nocciolato che ho fatto ieri.
> 
> Paura


Madonna. Sto postando dal cell e ho una tastiera scomodissima. Come cazzo si fa ad avere i tastini piú grandi? Jesus


----------



## devastata (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe, perchè non fai sesso con Mattia?

Lascia perdere Man e concentrati su chi ami.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

devastata;bt7710 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, perchè non fai sesso con Mattia?
> 
> Lascia perdere Man e concentrati su chi ami.


perchè mattia ha l'ormone addormentato e mi sono rotta il cazzo di inseguire pipini che teoricamente dovrebbero essere gli aventi diritto.
In parole povere.
mattia ha gli appetiti sessuali del mio bisnonno.
E tieni conto che ha 10 anni meno di me. Fai tu.




Li devo prendere alle medie per poter trombare?
EH?

:blank:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

Fissato il motel?:mrgreen:


Dai su che non vedi l'ora


----------



## Nameless (18 Marzo 2013)

Mollagliela o trovati un altro amante


----------



## Alessandra (19 Marzo 2013)

Mi aggiornero' sul post  e-cig....e sui suggerimenti degli intrugli da fumare 
l'ho comprata poco tempo fa e il pacchetto di sigarette che avevo comprato a inizio mese e' ancora li'...a meta'....


beato Man che ha chi glieli prepara!! eheheh!! ma non so se e' interessato solo alle pozioni :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7711 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè mattia ha l'ormone addormentato e mi sono rotta il cazzo di inseguire pipini che teoricamente dovrebbero essere gli aventi diritto.
> In parole povere.
> mattia ha gli appetiti sessuali del mio bisnonno.
> *E tieni conto che ha 10 anni meno di me. Fai tu.
> ...


----------

